# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Te weinig sperma

## jeanhermans

ik ben 32 jaar en sinds kort heb ik een te kort aan sperma.
Heb een relatie en we hebben +/- 3 sex per maand. Als we dan sex hebben en ik klaarkom komt er weinig tot niets uit.
Komt dit door te weining of ongeregeld sexleven?

----------


## foul

3keer per maand ben je 90jaar ofwa neuk elke dag jaen en veel noten en melk drinken en je zult zien ik spreek uit ervaring noten bananen avocade en je balzak zal vullen veel sucses

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Foul,

Let aub een beetje op wat je zegt! Iemand uitmaken voor oud persoon is niet erg aardig, en de meeste koppels hebben nou eenmaal niet iedere dag seks  :Wink: 

Wel een goede tip over de noten/bananen/avocado en melk!

----------


## Brammetje

Beste Jean 
Ik heb reeds ervaring met een middeltje. Ik weet niet hoe het werkt, maar waarschijnlijk zitten er noten/bananen/avocado en melk extracten in  :Wink: 

Het middeltje heet Cum Plus: www.trendvertise.com/cum-plus.html

----------


## robin105

Pillen voor verhoogde spermaproducti - http://nl.volume500.com Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------

